# Happy birthday to Gerty



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jan, Milly, happy birthday to you.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't normally do birthdays but don't want any backlash if I miss this one....So, Happy Birthday:wink2::surprise:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday, babe.ccasion4:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Milly! Your cards on the other channel.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Barry, two lots of Birthday Greetings....that's a bit much!:surprise:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jan. 

I can't believe that next year you will have caught up with me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

She's past it and coming round again Drew...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Happy Birthday Jan.
> 
> I can't believe that next year you will have caught up with me.


I can´t run fast anymore so I´ll never catch up with you Drew.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Happy birthday Jan - the more the merrier!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ditto but I dun it on anuver place.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Happy birthday Jan

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Celebrating my birthday*

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/48-jokes-trivia/233955-old-age-joys-4.html#post2984627


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope you had a lovely day


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There'll be twubble if not.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

EJB said:


> Barry, two lots of Birthday Greetings....that's a bit much!:surprise:


Always like to spoil the Ladyeeez.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan


Sorry missed you birthday - belated wishes.


We were travelling all dya that day to pick up MH from Kent.


Now mid-channel on Dover-Dunkirk ferry.


Geoff and Basia


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Sorry missed you birthday - belated wishes.
> 
> ...


I bet you thought "Its the anniversary of the outbreak of war, ah! its Jan´s Birthday." Come on own up >
Its no big thing Geoff, we were cutting branches off a tree together that day. Thanks all the same for the good wishes.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Better late than never - happy birthday Jan and many more, the trees ain't ever going to stop growing so hang in there!


----------

